# Dust collector in Garage Attic



## cocoabeach (Jan 3, 2008)

In an effort to conserve space, I was thinking about putting my yet to be purchased dust collection system in the unfinished attic space above my shop. I can access the area by means of pull down stairs. The shop is in Florida and it gets really hot up there in the summer. I am concerned about saftey ,but it would be out of the way up there and I could run all my duct work right up through the ceiling. Will it work?


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

You might be better off with a portable system. For about $400 you can get some pretty efficient units. See Wood Magazine Mar 2008 review.


----------



## handyman (Jan 26, 2008)

Cocoa
I have thought about the same idea. My portable system still takes too much space in my 2-car garage shop. I have the 4 " hose going up to ceiling from my table saw anyway, so I would just have to cut a hole in the ceiling and install a 90 deg fitting. I dont think it would be too hard to bring the plastic liner filled with sawdust down the pull-down stairs. Have to run wiring , but I already have a light up there, so that would be easy.


----------



## gene (Oct 8, 2007)

Rather than the attic, I would consider mounting it high on the wall. This would give you the wall space you need and take away any safety concerns.
God bless


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I've got a friend who has one like you are proposing. he loves it. The area for his dust system is in a closed area and the return air goes back into his shop. SO he's not putting heated and cooled air outside.

You might want to consider an outside door from that area so you can dump the dust and chips out the wall.


----------

